# First foster kitty....



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

....headed this way!

He is a purebred 9 year old Ragdoll whose owner can't keep him any longer. The poor gentleman is declawed. They told the shelter he has no issues and gets along great with other cats (we'll see). 

He won't arrive until the weekend but I've moved MowMOw's litterbox (to get him used to the new location) plus all of his favorite toys to the never used dining room. I will set the foster up in the spare bedroom (formerly MowMow's room).


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats! The foster sounds lovely, here's hoping that he really is and that he and MowMow get along great!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ooooooh!!! I bet MowMow will be a happy boy.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

How exciting  congrats!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

How long are you supposed to keep him? Am I seeing a two-cat household here?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He's just supposed to be here until a new home is found. I'm really not in the market for a second cat.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

How exciting! Looking forward to seeing him find his way into your signature


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok, no bets


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have to admit, from his picture and the info I've received so far..... I'm pretty excited. He seems like such a sweetheart.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh you must post pics!

Are you going to list him on petfinder? He is an older cat but pure ragdolls are really popular.

Has Mowmow ever shared his territory with another adult cat? The reason I am asking is Sasha. She was such a lovey dovey to anything that came into our home. I never thought she would have had such issue with the kittens. She even mothered Bentley when he first came to us.
AS of now, she tolerates them but if they touch her they get slapped.

I am guessing you have flea treatments ready? I would treat Mow the day before this new kittie shows up and be ready for fleas on him. If your lucky all will be fine but egads a cat covered in fleas would be a nightmare ... though with your OCD cleaning habits, you might get a thrill out of it LOLOLOL


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I've cat sat for about 5 friends over the years I've had MowMow and since I wasn't a member of cat forum and didn't know better  I would just let the new cat out to run around and let them work it out themselves.

MowMow has never made any move towards the visiting cats that wasn't gentle curiosity. He always wants to be friends and if the other cat gets pissy he just backs off and stares at them with a "wth? who wouldn't want to be MY friend?" look.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My friend called me from the street a couple weeks ago and as we talked she goes "oh a tiny cat, I'll call you later!" When she called me again an hour later she was the proud mother of a 4th cat, a tiny, dehydrated, infected-eyed, skinny, flea-infected, UTIed, 1-month old, absolutely beautiful ginger kitten. She kept saying "it's just a foster" till a couple days ago, when adoption was imminent, then she admitted to herself that she was keeping him.

Gingy won the lottery - if she hadn't been looking that way as we chatted, he would've been run over, as he was in the middle of a busy road. She practically had to stop the traffic to save him, bundle him and take him home.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats good. The only reason I even mentioned it was Sasha has never had a problem with any other animal in her life... until the beasties.
I went in thinking it would be a few days of hissing and all would be well. I never dreamed she would reject them as she has never had issue before. In 11 years I have heard her hiss 3 times. Now she will hiss once a day :?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Fastest foster on the face of the earth! He found a home today!

I was really looking forward to cuddling a 23 lb limp ball of fluff.... just as well I guess. I doubt I'd be able to part with him and I couldn't afford to keep him permanently.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

. Next time...


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Well it seems your 1-0 in the fostering biz :wink
Great track record lol

Now watch tomorrow... some pitiful 3 legged, 1 eyed ugly as sin mess of a kitten will show up. Yup that will be your next cat lololol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

praline said:


> Now watch tomorrow... some pitiful 3 legged, 1 eyed ugly as sin mess of a kitten will show up. Yup that will be your next cat lololol


Haha, that could be.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

If it is 3 legged I hope it is like Sully Wully <3


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> If it is 3 legged I hope it is like Sully Wully <3


Nope this is what she will end up with, I am sure LOLOLOL 





That cat is luckily owned and loved by a vet and perfectly healthy. I read an interview with the vet a while back but can't find it now =(
He was talking about how Bat Boy got lose once and scared the neighbors LOLOLOL ...I have to admit if I saw that running in my backyard, I would be scared :wink


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah..... not so much.

I'm glad they called when they did. I had two full weeks of grocery money sitting in a Petco online shopping cart ...I was just about ready to click on the 'Place Order' button. I was going to be eating peanut butter on day old bread for a couple of weeks. 8O


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's all for the best, what with the beautiful blankets at huge discount now at Petco being pink and this cat was a boy. (Oh how I enjoy to be able to enter Petco discussions now!)

Keep the Petco shopping cart and the peanut butter, though. I suspect another foster on fast track to you.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

I got my first foster last week! I sure wish mine had a happy ending like yours. (see my thread about deaf cat).

hopefully, you will get another to foster soon, there are so many that need help.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! Fostering is fun!! lol My sister and I help foster Layla( She did all the work really.) lol What about if you end up keeping him.


----------

